# Algae eaters in nano tanks?



## Thoswe (Jul 31, 2018)

There are probably posts about this already but I couldn't find any! I have tanks between 8-16 gallons. What are some good algae eaters? I have lots of plants and I don't want them eaten. So far I have ramshorn snails and amano shrimp, what are some other goods species? I want something for the smaller tanks.. ideas?


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

You could add in nerite snails. They won't eat HEALTHY plants, but may occasionally munch on dying or unhealthy plant matter. I find they produce a surprising amount of waste when there is abundant algae for them to eat. Had two in a 10 gallon shrimp tank with white sand...snail poop everywhere lol. 
Otocinclus could be an option, though they do prefer to be in groups of 6+. Obviously not an option to do a school like that in an 8 gallon, but you could do 2-3 maybe? Might be pushing it, I've never kept them in anything smaller than a 10 gallon, group of three.
I've seen mention of Florida Flagfish for algae control, they stay on the smaller side and are supposedly pretty efficient against certain types of algae.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Amanos are great but to big yeah for nano.

I like clithon sp snails. Like mini nerites very effective and small size. They don't multiply.

Beside that I use LOTS of red cherry shrimps. Cheap and they help a little with breaking down organic waste but not very effective compared to others....

Stay on top of your maintenance


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

Otos would be ok for the bigger tanks, but need a shoal so it depends if you want them as a fish not just an algae eater. Use cherry shrimps for smaller tanks. They eat algae it's just you need several to equal one amano.


----------



## Thoswe (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm getting neos for my smallest tank! Can't by them right now though due to extreme weather conditions... but I might get some otos for the biggest tank... I have an ancistrus in that tank, would they be ok together?


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Otos and ancistrus will do fine together. And I second the suggestion of nerite snails. I have them in all my tanks. There are horned nerites that are a little smaller for the smaller tanks.


----------



## Thoswe (Jul 31, 2018)

mgeorges said:


> You could add in nerite snails. They won't eat HEALTHY plants, but may occasionally munch on dying or unhealthy plant matter. I find they produce a surprising amount of waste when there is abundant algae for them to eat. Had two in a 10 gallon shrimp tank with white sand...snail poop everywhere lol.
> Otocinclus could be an option, though they do prefer to be in groups of 6+. Obviously not an option to do a school like that in an 8 gallon, but you could do 2-3 maybe? Might be pushing it, I've never kept them in anything smaller than a 10 gallon, group of three.
> I've seen mention of Florida Flagfish for algae control, they stay on the smaller side and are supposedly pretty efficient against certain types of algae.


How many otocinclus in a 16 gallon? Could I keep 6? I'll look in to the florida flagfish! thnx:grin2:


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I really like nerite snails. In my 10g, I have 3 horned nerite snails (aka bumblebee nerites)- they seem to stay smaller than the other kinds I've kept (zebra nerites and tomato/orange tire track). The glass used to get some algae I'd have to scrape it off once a week- but now it is very clean, those little nerites are always busy.


----------



## Thoswe (Jul 31, 2018)

I've had nerites but I had problems with them.. I had one and it died.. all parameters were fine at the moment.. maybe I'll try them again.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Thoswe said:


> How many otocinclus in a 16 gallon? Could I keep 6? I'll look in to the florida flagfish! thnx:grin2:


As long as you have adequate filtration, an established tank and good parameters, you could do 6.


----------



## FreshPrinceOfFlabellare (Jul 21, 2018)

Do remember though if your tank does not have great reserves of algae to feed these little critters, you ought to be offering them some good quality food in the meantime! I get the impression that some nerites starve from doing their job too well. A great backup I've found is your typical aquarium driftwood - otocinclus, nerites, etc. will love to nibble at it from time to time. 

In personal experience, the lowest maintenance nano tank I've ever kept is the 3.5 gallon I have at work. It is soil+sprinkle of Osmocete+ fertilizer pellets capped with black gravel, well planted, and just has cherry shrimp and horned nerites in it. I never have to wipe the glass, rocks, or plants, just change 10-50% water weekly, and it stays clean and tidy looking. The plants grow at a nice manageable pace and the cherry shrimp berry up and make little ones. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

I've found endlers livebearers to be a nice addition to tackle some hair algae


----------

